# Lunaception anyone?



## Broodygirl

Has anyone else got into this? It's based onthe belief that our cycles are determined by the moon and that we are at our most fertile when the moon is in the exact position it was when we were born.

A friend / colleague mentioned it to me _years_ ago and I thought it was a lot of hocus pocus nonsense, but years on and still no baby I relented and looked into it and was shocked to see that the 2 occasions I got pg the moon was in just the right place but that on all the other occasions when I didn't get pg, my cycle was not in sync with that of the moon.

Don't know what if I'm convinced, but I was very surprised when I worked it all out and there it was. Anyone else looked into this?


----------



## Broodygirl

OMG!  This is really spooky!  I've just checked this for my pg friends and they have ALL got Pg when the moon was as it was when they were born AND their cycles were in sync!  

How bizarre...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I've heard of it but never really read much about it...where do you find the info, especially about finding where moon is in relation to our birth & past pregnancies ?

Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## bookworm

Hi

i would also be interested on how it works ?

Bookworm


----------



## Broodygirl

This is getting really weird! I've just done everyone I can think of and it works every time! I've got to get me in sync with the moon!









*Minxy & Bookworm* - To do it properly, you need to get some software or an epheremis which tells you the exact position of the moon at the date, time and place of your birth. Whenever the moon returns to that exact postion (your natal lunar phase return) you should pop an eggie.









Now... if your lunar ovulation date is around about the same time as your mid-cycle ovulation date you should be like a little ripe cherry, ready to be picked. This is when you are supercharged fertile. If they are not in sync you may ovulate more than once in the same month! How good would that be? How many women have you heard say their date are a couple of weeks out or that they popped an eggie when they least expected to? I know a few...

Try this website http://stardate.org/nightsky/moon/ to see roughly what your lunar natal phase return is and then you can see where your lunar cycle is in relation to your actual cycle. If they are as one you should be cooking with gas!

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Well I've just checked & it was a full moon when I was born (towards end of it being full as day after it started to go into its last quater). I actually ovulate roughly around full moon too (give or take a few days) & I should be ovulating now & we've just come out of a full moon. I've also just read that our "ancient mothers" used to try to ovulate with the full moon & bleed on the new moon.

If the moon can control tides/water & the human body is made of 2 thirds water then it would make sense that it would have some effect on us !!

Quite interesting...think I shall have to look into this more...hey, I'll try anything !

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## Broodygirl

It is interesting isn't it?  Good luck Natasha.  It's a great sign that both cycles are in sync!


----------



## larkles

Am I being thick as I don't know how to work it out , I looked at the link that Broodygirl posted-entered the year and month of my birth, now what??!! Do I have to work out when I ovulate-am quite irregular in that department, any suggestions would be most welcome!

Thanks

Larkles


----------



## morgana

Hi all

Broodygirl you are spot on about the moon influencing a woman's cycles. In fact if you pop over to the magic spell board you will see we have been having a chat about that very topic.

Morgana x


----------



## morgana

Incidently my chart shows I was born when the moon is in her dark phase......hope that's not a negative omen....yikes

Morgana x


----------



## Broodygirl

*Morgana* - LOL to you being born under the dark phase...  I'm sure it just means that you pop eggies when it's really dark at night.  I've been reading up on it loads and apparantly if you get busy...







during your natal lunar return, you actually encourage your bod to muster up an eggie. Worth a try I say!

I'd love to get into a discussion on this topic! I'll go find the magic spell board when I'm finished posting this! 









*Larkles* - No, you're not thick at all hunny - it's a bit difficult to get your head 'round. The link I posted will only give you a general idea of where the moon was when you were born. If you note what phase the moon was in when you were born, and then you look in the months to come for when the moon returns to that same phase - that's when you should get busy and keep your fingers crossed that you got lucky! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## larkles

Ahh that explains it, couldn't get my head around it 1st time but after posting that I had a look on google and got a better idea-even sent off for the best times for 1 year given my birth date & time, last day of AF and ovulating date-never know-its a fraction of a cost of an IVF or similar and don't begrudge £30 and I would love to prove that it works!


----------



## Broodygirl

*Larkles* - Did you send off to Oz for your cycle info? 'Cos that's where I got mine from! LOL. It arrived a couple of days ago and I haven't been able to put it down since! I was really starting to lose hope that I would ever get pg and this has given me a little boost, so for me - it's money well spent! 

*Ellepotter* - Thanks for that link, that's quite a handy one!


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl, Yes it was from Australia, had to be since DH is one!! Can't wait to get mine, just had an email asking for more answers to their questions. Here is the link Louise http://www.menstruation.com.au/menstrualproducts/cap.html and thanks for yours, will check this evening. 
as I have been getting down in the dumps lately wishing for the same (to get pg naturally) I thought there MUST be something out there that we have been missing!


----------



## Broodygirl

*Larkles! * That's the very same one I got!  What a small world it is! LOL! I have found mine really informative and interesting... and the girl who does them seems really nice, I just sent off a shed load of questions to her last night and there was a really nice reply waiting for me this morning. There is lots of lovely stuff for sale on her site too... I just bought myself a moon phase wall chart for 2006...









Mine said I was 12 days out of synch, so my lunar return is happening while I've got my AF. I've got to try to synchronise my cycles, which I'm a bit nervous about... I mean... will I be able to do that? Will it really work?









I suppose there is only one way to find out!

*Ellepotter *- I'm really chuffed with my forecast thingy. I was really feeling a bit low and hopeless about it all, and this really cheered me up and gave me some new things to try. She has suggested all sorts of things, like meditation and just being aware of the moon. It all sounds very cookie to me and in a past life I would have sniggered at it, but now I'm finding it very relaxing and soothing... Good luck with yours!


----------



## larkles

Broodygirl: Just received mine, wow a lot to look up and work out, have to get my head around it all!! Very interesting though, will let you know how we get on  October 19th seems to be the first date-please tell me its a full moon again!!


----------



## nixie

broodygirl - i love this - its brilliant!   

I checked out my dates using that basic weblink you posted initially and it shows that i was born right on a new moon.  Looking back at when i would have been ov'ing when i got pg with my ds - it pretty much fits - although i think i was about 1-2 days out of synch with actual new moon. Even so, how spooky is that....?

Even better news is that i'm at exactly the same stage at the moment and have just had basting for iui today!  So watch this space..........................am very excited!

  

Nixie


----------



## Broodygirl

Come on *Larkles*! Spill the beans!  What did it say? Are you pleased with it?









*Nixie* - Aww...all the very best of luck hunny... I've got my fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

OMG   I've tried to read this thread and look at the links 3 times now   and I'm going  , maybe my illness and lightheadiness is making me more , I'll come back to this link again at some point but right now I'm a bit


----------



## larkles

Broodygirl said:


> Come on *Larkles*! Spill the beans!  What did it say? Are you pleased with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Broodygirl, it takes some getting your head around it! think I'm getting there-it says my natural lunar phase is 210 degrees 18 minutes Full Moon  They do give you all the dates and I know I will have to sit down quietly and work it out properly  to make sure we get it right! It says that my mid cycle ovulation coinciding with my natal lunar phase but am not too sure as I don't o every month?
> 
> Am quite interested in the sculpture 3 program so will have a delve around & see if my husband can download it free from limewire


----------



## Broodygirl

Ooooohh Larkles!







You naughty girl!







That thought had not even crossed my mind... honest...


----------



## larkles

BroodyGirl: I was only joking too    see how we go!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello girls,

I hate to "rain on your parade" but I have just checked on http://stardate.org/nightsky/moon/ and I was born when the moon was in its first quarter. Well, my ET was on the day when the moon was in its first quarter and I got a BFN 

So I am not really convinced about this! I do hope that you can are prove me wrong though!

Good luck!

Jules
PS Maybe EC needed to be during the first quarter of the moon, as that would technically be when I conceived?


----------



## Broodygirl

*Larkles* - We are both good girls who would never do anything naughty - aren't we?









*Ms Minerva* - Awww hunny...  I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN - you must have been so disappointed.  I was bon in the first quarter as well, so here's hoping that the next lunar return brings us both some good fortune.

I think that you should aim to have your ET carried out during the fertile phase of your natal lunar retun for the best chance. if you know the exact angle between the sun and the moon when you were born; and work out the date and time when that will recurr, your best chance is to have your ET done in the 24 hours before that time. I hope that helps some.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Broodygirl - I am going to work out my dates for when I did get my BFP. I will let you know! 

Jules


----------



## madison

Hi All,

Wel I must be stupid.. cos I have looked on links you have put on here etc... & I havent a clue still how to work it all out      

Help !!!

Love Katy. xxxxx


----------



## Broodygirl

*Madison*, You can PM me your details if you like and I'll work it our for you.


----------



## here&#039;s hoping

Hi Broody!

It's HH here! I like the sound of lunaception. At the very least, it's made me more positive about the possibility of getting pg. Have just emailed my mum to find out what time I was born (during Corrie I think!) and I'm going to order the lunar chart from Oz. Glad you guys have found it so useful.

Will let you know how I get on.

Good luck to everyone!
LoL
HH xx


----------



## Broodygirl

Hi *HH*!  I'm really glad you are getting a chart done! I found mine gave me a little boost when I was feeling a bit hopeless - like it was never going to happen... I don't know if lunaception is going to work for me, but I'm willing to give it a go... and the money I spent on my chart was well worth it for me 'cos it really did cheer me up!

I hope yours does the same for you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Broodygirl

I was doing my moon check last night... (it's become habit now since I got hooked on this lunaception business!) It was a dark moon and it was sooo daaark outside!  How could I live my whole life and be so oblivious?  Poor DH... he had to come and have a look too and act like he was interested...


----------



## irisheyes

Hi guys, i will test your theory for you. I am 35 on Thursday and am currently at the correct time to ovulate. Wouldnt that be amazing if it worked .keep your fingers crossed for me!!!


----------



## Broodygirl

Fingers toes and eyes crossed for you hunny... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Broodygirl

Hi to anyone who is still reading this thread!







I've just been trolling the net again in my quest for all thing lunar when I came across this and thought my moon buddies might find it interesting.

http://www.drjonasmethod.com/index.php?fuseaction=services.infertility&PHPSESSID=a410d236b78ee99ec0f053feef2d832b

This is the guy (a psychiatrist) who discovered that women are more fertile under the exact moon phase they were born under. I'm not for a minute suggesting that anyone register with the prices they are charging!







But the info on there is interesting... Enjoy!


----------



## Broodygirl

Hi all, Coming up to my first lunar return - waiting for the hornies to get hold of me and between the moon and the maca powder I've been guzzling, DH won't know what's hit him!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Broodygirl! 

Good luck and enjoy your   

Still haven't found my diary from when I conceived and I can't remember the exact dates   but I will keep looking and let you know when I find out!

BTW It is traditional to plant seeds during certain phases of the moon.....

Jules
xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl, am due for my linar return on 15th-17th wouldn't be so bad but still have not had AF (late again...already tested bfn) new adopted cat gone missing all night & day(my other cats chasing him off) arguing with dh. Need I go on?!! feeling like s**t. Couldn't find that programe sculptor 3 so will buy online. 

Here's hoping your lunar cycle & maca powder(another thing I need to buy) go well for you 

Larkles
x


----------



## Broodygirl

Aww Larkles... It never flippin' rains but it pours hunny!  

I hope you're late 'cos you're duffers.

I hope your cat comes home.

I hope you make up with DH.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## larkles

thanks broodygirl
Mr Mudge is now home(cat) me with heaps of scratches on my chest-but worth it!
Am not duffers unfortunately!
Have made up with dh-it was all the stress of a new bubba in our home and him going missing-we are both so relieved he is home
Thanks again for your 
  
much appreciated
Larkles & Mr Mudge, Poppy, Sparkles & Splodge(Died 31/12/04) forever in our hearts


----------



## Broodygirl

Yay!  The prodigal cat has returned!  At least now you can relax about him and concentrate on getting jiggy with DH.    

How's you chart working out?  Isn't your next date Oct 19th?  So you'll be a bit busy on the 18th, won;t you?    

Sending you   super eggie and ninja swimmers vibes.


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl, the question I wanted to ask you was that if I was 2 weeks late in my cycle (I got AF this afternoon) would the lunar date still be relevant? I have emailed Nadia but with time differences and being the weekend, probably won't get a reply until it's too "Late" 

Any recommendations really appreciated!

Thanks

PS Mr. Mudge is so wonderful now, wish you could see him-I'll post some pics sometime this weekend


----------



## Broodygirl

Hi Larkles,

Do you mean that your cycle is 2 weeks out of synch? i.e. Does your return date fall when you are having your AF? If that's what you're saying, then my understanding is that the date is still relevant, but I don't know how the swimmers would ever get to the egg is you are in full flow.









I know that if you are not in synch and you get jiggy in the 24 hours before your lunar return time, the nooky itself can trigger you body to spontaneously ovulate, giving you 2 opportunities to get lucky. I don't know if your body would automatically suspend your AF so the sperm could get to the egg though... and I don't know how the little guys are at swimming against the tide... You do have another day or so, don't you? Maybe you'll be easing up by then? Either way, if you are happy to do it while you're on, you could always try it, otherwise you could try to synchronise your cycles by using Nadia's suggestions.

I hope that helps some.

I'm so glad your little guy is doing well! I take it he has not packed his bags and taken off again since! LOL! Looking forward to the pictures...


----------



## orlando

Hi
Need some help with this lunarception thing, willing to give anything a whirl!!
i've discovered that I was born under a full moon, but I always get AF at the full moon - almost without fail - do I need to somehow change my cycle or can I conceive during AF
Would love some answers. xx


----------



## *Jenny*

Hello,

I have believe that the phases of the moon are influencing my cycles. i am due to ov on the 6th Nov and i was told that the moon is in the same phase as it was when i was born making it better for me to conceive.   Does the phase mean the days between first quarter, new moon, last quarter and full moon or is it the actual size of the moon on that day? Does anyone understand. Checking on the website link, the actual day that the moon is the size when i was born is a day before, if you calculate the phase of the moon, then it is in the first quarter when i was born and when i due to ov next month. Sorry to ask so many questions? does this mean it has less chance of happening this month. Also does it help   production as well cos my DH was born in the same phase as me so we are both going to be in the phases when i am due to ov.

I am sorry if i was confused you,   i have totally confused myself   but i was just wondering if anyone could help.

Thanks jenny


----------



## larkles

hiya, am confused too-have had lunar chart done 4 me but still can't my head around it!-Broodygirl has a lot of knowledge ask her sure she won't mind


----------



## *katie*

Hi All!

I'm brand new to lunaception too, and have followed the link to see what the moon was doing when I was born.

It was a full moon (why aren't I surprised, lol!)....and it looks as though I should ov  in either (or maybe both, depending on if my body decides to play ball) November or December during the same phase.

I also notice that since July when we first started properly trying, until now there've been no full moons at the time I'm due to ov. 

It's interesting stuff, and although I looked on the thread because basically I'm willing to give anything a go if I think it might help, I do wonder if there's something in this?  It certainly all rings true so far...I guess I'll have to see what the next two months bring!

Katie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi everyone,
Great thread  
I have read through and followed the links and I am not able to work out much  
but I love the link to get the pack made up for me! and am so very tempted to get it, my only concern is although I know when I was born, neither of my parents remember what TIME I was born! (and me their ONLY child  ) It has however been narrowed down to between 12MD and 1pm! will that be enough?
how have you found the pack to be? easy to understand or not! 
I would also be interested in working out for when I conceived in '97!

~Dizzi~


----------



## larkles

Hi all, this link is where all is found but have found another one that needs more dicaphoring. My dh has always said that prawning in Oz was the best on a full moon, I believe it certainly has an effect on our moods and rythms like the tides, whenever its a full moon my dh takes a turn-am always on guard for arguments etc(seems to be when meant to be ovulating!)

Dizzie Squirrel: Definately worth the money to get your "Chart " done-I don't have the web address at home but do at work so will post tomorrow-re the day of time of your conception which is enough

www.menstruation.com.au/astrology/readyreckoner.html

Larkles
(pixs of Mr Mudge now on board)


----------



## Broodygirl

Hey all, my... this thread has been busy, busy, busy since I last checked!









*Orlando* - If you were born under a full moon, you should ideally be popping eggies at that time and bleeding on a new moon (which is now). If you make yourself aware of the moon, ie which phase it is in each night before you go to bed and have a look at it, I've heard that that is sometimes enough to start shifting your cycle to where it should be. It doesn't happen overnight... it may take a few months but it should happen just by being more aware. You can also use herbs to help af along... eg. plain old parsley is meant to bring you on a bit sooner of you eat it in the week before you are due.







GOOD LUCK!

*djmick* - Hi there. What they are on about with the phases of the moon is literally the shape the moon appears to us in the night sky. This changes throughout the month because of the 'dance' that the sun and the moon are doing together, and varying amounts of the sun's light reflected of its surface. (Does that make sense? I hope so!) Anyway, the 'shape' of the moon can be pin-pointed exactly by measuring the angle between the sun and the moon (that's where your date, place and time of birth come in). Then you can tell when the moon is due to return to that angle and that's when you should get jiggy with him indoors!









*Katie* - Hello! I was really pleased with my chart, we've been TTC forever and just the thought of having an extra chance in the month gave me such a lift. It seems silly, but it really did and I hope it does the same for you too. I hope you find the above replies useful, but if there is anything else you'd like to ask - fire away.









*Dizzi* - I do love your dizzi little smiley siggy.







Too funny! As for your time of birth... that should be accurate enough hunny. If you go for 12:30, you should be fine 'cos the important time is the 24 hours before your return dates. So, if you buy a pack (I was delighted with mine, it was easy to follow and the girl who did it was happy to answer any qus I had.







) you'll get a list of dates and times for your expected eggie poppin', and you should throw your hubby on the bed in the 24 hours leading up to that time and stand on your head afterwards! Good luck!









*Larkles* - Helllo there! Where is this picture of Mr Mudge then? Am I being Thicky McThick of Thickville?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Broodygirl and Larkels guess I am going to follow the link! and be getting my chart done!

will keep you posted
~dizzi~
 
This smily siggy?
    sums me up I think!


----------



## Broodygirl

Yes *Dizzi*... THAT dizzi smilie!  I got the CAp and it lasts for a whole year! Good luck!


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl, good to see you back here! 

No you aren't Mcthick! took me a while to find out how to do it, go to the gallery, then to pets, click on that and there he is!!

Dizzie the link I mentioned last night is www.fertility-rhythms.com


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi 
I spent some time today checking the links with my SIL and all 3 of her pg's were spot on in sync
and my 1 (m/c) was also in sync with the moon! so 

so I have sent for my pack"

My current cycle is definatly out of sync with the moon, it was ok till this last af which was 2 weeks late! typical!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bernice

Hi All 

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread - i feel a bit more confident this month as I have had 2 psychics tell me I will have a lovely December and the moon is in the same place when I ovulate this month as when I was born!    

Good luck to you all 

Bernice
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi 
I sent for my pack on the first of november and have heard nothing yet!
how long before you got yours?? should I be worried 

Also I have been lokking at the night sky all week and have not seen the moon! just clouds or bright stars! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## larkles

Hi Dizzi, did you get your pack through yet?

Well it's not going too well for me! just got AF this morning although no pre menstrual pains or cramps as is usual and the flow is very different so maybe something hooking into place at last! moon watching may have something to do with it  

How is everyone else?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi 
No I havent even had an email So Am not sure what to do really, need to check if the payment has gone out  will do that thursday.....

Am watching the moon though and tomorrow its magic spell night!
how's everyone else doing ?
~Dizzi~


----------



## Broodygirl

*Bernice* - Ohhh I hope your psychic is right! Good luck and happy









*Larkles* - Sorry AF turned up.  I hope you're right about your flow changing and that the old moon is having a +ve effect on you! Fingers crossed hunny! 

*Dizzi* - Ohhh... that doesn't sound right sweetie... she was really quick at getting back to me and several other girls who sent off for packs too... maybe you should drop her an e-mail just to see what's going on. I hope you get it soon. 

***


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl-nice to see you back here! 

Definately a change in my AF-DH can't beleive I had no PMS or *****iness-a miracle in itself  am sure all this lunar watching is having an effect-I'll keep pu all posted

Jen
x


----------



## Broodygirl

*Dizzi* - Any luck yet? Got your pack? 

*Larkles* - LOL to the lack of 'womaniness'! Long may it continue!

I looked at the full moon quite a lot this time... and there's something really nice about being so much more aware of it. I'm starting to anticipate what the moon will look like in the sky before I go looking for it! I don't really care if it is all a load of nonsense... I like it!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

No luck - but Ive not chased it up either  so I am as bad  
will wait for this cycle to finish then apply for it again. (after payday too!)

I am still looking at the moon each night it has been beautifull, so crisp and clear.
the other night the sky was magical, 
~Dizzi~


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl-it's funny as I typed in a totally different word to womaninless (Bitc*in*ss) and it was okay when spell checked but on viewing another post it had changed to W.........less! funny huh?! but at least you got the drift 

Moon watching is definately been part of me for some time now, I find it very calming to sit outside (not 2 nite as too cold) and stare into outerspace-talking of which have just downloaded chris de burgh "a spaceman came travelling" for my ipod for my days in wonderland (holiday in 17 days-whoopee! -been waiting since Jan this year) AND we have just received my first pack of organic maca powder...go baby Yeh! 
We are staying at a place we would like to buy in Australia on the 16th Dec-a retreat/healing inland from Port Douglas, we have to have dreams and this is one of ours-long live dreams!

Dizzi, hope you get your pack soon-you'll love it, very interesting
Bernice, hope everything is good for you, fingers crossedxxx
Orlando, i am the same as you, have had my last 2 af on the full moon! the month previous in August I ov on the full moon but then missed af in sept-such is life!
Katie, how are you going? did you work the days out 
*Jenny* have a look here:http://www.conceptionactionpack.com this is what some of us are talking about here

Lots of love

Larkles
xx


----------



## Broodygirl

*Larkles* - It's really funny sometimes when it puts 'woman' in when you type '*****'.







You sort of feel like you've been smacked on the back of the hand and given a stern look when it does it!









The Maca powder is amazing stuff! It can be a bit minging if you don't get it to mix properly...







but if you pop it in the blender with a smothie, it just makes it taste sort of caramel-ey. Are you going to slip some to DH as well? It works wonders on the menfolk...









Have a great time on your hols - it sounds like a wonderful trip! Just think... you'll come back all brown and lubbly and every one here will be pasty white with big, red noses!







Have a fantastic time!

*Dizzi* - Roll on payday! You'll love your pack, mine gave me a little bit of hope when I felt really hopeless. Let's be honest... when you've been TTC forever and nowt has happened... it's lovely to have someone tell you that you can actually have 2 chances each month.









We spend so much time being told that we're getting too old... that our eggs are withering away and that our ovaries are like dried up old prunes...







it was like a breath of fresh air to have _something_ that said, 'You have twice as much chance as you thought you had!' RESULT!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> We spend so much time being told that we're getting too old... that our eggs are withering away and that our ovaries are like dried up old prunes... it was like a breath of fresh air to have something that said, 'You have twice as much chance as you thought you had!' RESULT!


thay Is So true!
It gets me down more than it should too, all this are women in their 30s leaving it too late - some of us dont have a choice!

I am still moon watchin...

~Dizzi~


----------



## Broodygirl

*Dizzi* - You know what? When those ignoramouses say any of that crap to us - we should just spit in their eye! 

I mean, what about women who had to wait to find the right man?







Don't you kinda need one of those to have a baby? Or women who did start TTC in their 20s (like I did) only to discover that for some reason, conceiving was not as easy as they had hoped or expected... and when they turned to the medical profession for support, they found that they were a bunch of useless eejits and that years down the line they were no further forward.

And what about women who didn't feel like they were ready to be a Mum until they happened to be in their thirties or even forties? Is there actually anything wrong with that?







'Cos to listen to some of these half-wits - you'd think there was!  I mean what are you supposed to do? Put yourself out to pasture 'cos you're over 35?









I have told a couple of medics off for spinning me that line... insensitive bu$$ers!









Sorry... I get really steamed up about this subject. I think that the hardest thing about IF is dealing with other ppl's idiotic comments... I just don't understand why it has to be that way... can't they just keep their negativity to themselves and throw a little hope and support our way?







Isn't it obvious that we are dealing with enough already?

I better stop myself... I could rant on about this all day. GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Broodygirl

Aww man... I've had a cuppa and time to cool off and I've just re-read my last post and I feel all embarressed now...







Did I get my knickers in a twist or what?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Broodygirl  

Rant away hunni!

I hope you felt better after your cuppa too!

~Dizzi~


----------



## larkles

Hey Broodygirl 

I agree!! When we did our last IVF cycle, the clinic said "why did you wait so long to have another treatment"  thought they might know how painful and upsetting it was with the last one....they then told us that my eggies were disapearing daily-charming!! I didn't meet DH until my early 30's I didn't know that I had met the man of my dreams and we would want children  so am determined to prove them wrong, what do they know anyway, as you said we now have 2 big chances a month   

I don't have to slip DH maca powder, I printed some info out for him and he's keen, so makes it all easier-phew!

Larkles
x


----------



## Broodygirl

*Larkles *- This may be a bit TMI, but if your feeding your man Maca root, you might want to make sure you have some extra lube to hand (Swimmer friendly of course)... 'cos if he reacts like my hubby did - you'll have a full time job on your hand... and the scorch marks...







they're not to be taken lightly...









It's potent stuff...

Tell him to pace himself...


----------



## Broodygirl

This was me...










but without the moustache...


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl

You do make me laugh!!No problems with the xtra lube, I don't need it   -sorry girls but the maca will wonders for our s*x life and our holiday will too-he's been promising & telling me for months what he will do to me on our desert island


----------



## Broodygirl

*Larkles* - Promises promises! I can't even begin to imagine what sun-fueled Maca effects will be like!







You might find yourself running to sit in the sea a lot! Ssssssssss...

You might not come back with a tan after all...


----------



## *Jenny*

could i ask a quick question?

Well the moon is the same as when i was born on the 4th of December, i am due to ov on the 5th of December. Is this still a good thing? 

Jenny


----------



## Broodygirl

*Jenny* - That's a very good thing indeed!! You have a super-charged chance this month! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## *Jenny*

Well lots and lots of   and   and   for this month.

 go, that precious egg will make her appearance soon.

                       to everyone.

Jenny


----------



## Broodygirl

GO JENNY!


----------



## Magpie

Hey mind if I join the topic?

Thanks for the link to the lunar cycle pack Larkles - I have just ordered mine! I have been pg once before in 1993 and am now searching through old diaries to work out when it was to see what the moon was like then! I really think I have lost it this time!

Its been fun to read this topic - thanks you guys, I was really low about it all today & you have really cheered   me up! Can't wait to look through the stuff when it gets sent, glad to have another thing to focus on!

Liz
xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Magpie Welcome   Great to hear you've ordered the pack-you'll love it! since ordering my pack my cycle has gone totally out of sinc-(how unusual!-it happens every month!)  so am trying to regulate with maca powder & agnus castus, anything is worth a try on top of watching that beautiful moon 

Ellepotter: you have to fill in a questionaire online which is indepth, if you have any questions you can email Nadia and get a honest personal reply. 

Happy lunar watch! The next full moon is 15th december (also on the magic spell board) and coincendently my "lunar return" is the 16th so fingers crossed xxx

Lots of 

 

Jen
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi all
Broody girl quick question....
my cycle has gone to pot with one crazy difference, my last Af was 22 oct - ovalation predicted by my monthly cyles said the 7th dec was BMS day, the moon phase calender says nov 19th as the same as when I was born....
so If the moons position was exactly the same on the day I had BMS would I have ovalated then? and when when should I expect my AF?
but IF and its a big IF I ovalated and caught on the 19th when should I test as offically its is cd42 today. (ps I tested day 28/29 bfn)
any help apreciated as am currently going a little stir crazy with this one  
PM me if its too complicated  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Magpie

Hey all,

Got my pack at the end of last week & have read through it once. Some of it really makes sence & some i'm going to have to re-read many times! 

Liz
x


----------



## larkles

Liz, I am still reading through mine! somedays it makes sense the other days I go round and round in circles! 

Best of luck with it

Jen
xx


----------



## sueoz

Hi Everyone,

This is a really interesting thread. I have noticed over the last 2 months I seem to keep bleeding on the full moon and looked up the lunar calendar on the internet, this in turn lead me to find out about lunaception and I really believe there is is something to this. I have noticed there seem to be two schools of thought with this: 1. that it is best to ov when the moon is in the same phase as when you were born and 2. that it is best to ov around full moon. I can't decide which one I believe or whether both are valid. However, if you do a Google search on lunaception it comes up predominantly with the work of Louise Lacey who coined the phrase lunaception. Forgive me if all of this is in the pack most people seem to have ordered but if it is not then I may be adding something important to the discussion... 

Anyway Louise Lacey's work focusses on the use of artificial light to mimic the full moon and stimulate ovulation to avoid or achieve conception. The theory behind this is that before the night sky was polluted with artificial light and before we had LED lights flashing from radio alarm clocks etc in our bedroom then we would all sleep in total darkness but for the waxing and waning light of the moon. Due to the effects of the lunar cycle on our hormones (which surely must act the same on everyone - we are all built the same ish?) most women would naturally ov during full moon. Louise Lacey found that by blocking out all light sources in your bedroom on every day of your cycle except days 14, 15 & 16 the menstrual cycle can be regulated to a lunar 29.5 +/- 1 day cycle in women who previously had irregular or long cycles. On days 14, 15 & 16 you just leave the bathroom light on (more details available on Google if you're interested about how many Watts etc) and half close the door. 

If you want to train your ovulation to your natal lunar return then I suppose you just sleep in complete darkness except the 3 days around that date and over a period of a few months it should eventually shift to where you want it. At the moment I am just a few days out from my natal lunar return with my cycles but around 10 days out from the full moon. I can't decide whether to try and get back to the full moon or my birth date one. What do you all think? I am lucky that I live in an area with virtually no external light pollution, so I could actually just cover up the alarm clock etc all month long and then sleep with the blind up during the full moon -surely real moon light is better than a light bulb? Its so beautiful looking at the night sky here. 

At the moment I think I will leave it til after our next cycle as I am due to start the pill for that in about 7-10 days and then I will have no control over it all. However the good thing is that my egg collection will be around my natal lunar return so I will have that on my side. Do you think I should sleep in darkness except around egg collection to mimic moon or should I leave well alone? Thanks girls look forward to your responses 

Sueoz x


----------



## Broodygirl

*Dizzi* - I think if your lunar return is not in sync with your mid-cycle ov - then your AF will come about 2 weeks after your mid-cycle ov. You can spontaneously pop eggs during your natal lunar return... even if you are having af at the time... but your period will still be tied to your mid cycle O. That's why it's a good thing to try to synchronise your O times, then you get a supercharged chance with nowt in the way!

Good Luck!

*Sueoz *- A friend of mine read that book and has been sleeping in complete darkness for the whole month except for the three days when she wants to O, and then she puts a small nightlight on in her bedroom. She's been at it for months now and although her cycle has shifted slightly, it hasn't made any real impact on her cycles.

How are the other ladies here who are checking out the real moon getting on? Have any of you noticed changes in your cycles? I certainly felt more aware and found it really calming and nice... just checking out the moon before I went to bed.  I found that as the moon got more full, the room was lighter anyway, and depending on which phase you were born under, I think that your body naturally responds to the light levels specific to you.

I've read lots of things saying that just being aware is enough... All the very best with this tx cycle. I have everything crossed for you.









*Larkles* - HAVE A FANTASTIC HOLIDAY HUNNY!

Hi to all the other ladies here!


----------



## sueoz

Hi BroodyGirl and all,

I have revisited the menstruation.com.au website and understand the natal lunar return a bit better now. I think the two strategies can be used together. I don't want to regulate my cycle as it is quite regular anyway so I won't bother with the light on/off business, however it does make sense to cut out unnecessary light sources that could interfere with what the moon wants to do to your body. Last night I put a pillow over the alarm clock and closed the door to the hallway so I couldn't see any light coming from the microwave and video clock etc. It was nice to have your eyes open and still not be able to see anything, a good rest for them. I have decided that if I need to switch a light on during the night to see what I am doing I will use a nightlight. Other than that I will just let the moon do its thing and creep in under the blind. 

After the next cycle if still no luck then I will start to have the blind up halfway during full moon to try and get me in sync with that. I'm really pleased that by chance the egg collection falls just right. There's very little chance of us getting pregnant naturally but it would be great to get in tune with the moon in case we have another natural FET. 

Anyway over and out and enjoy your moon watching girls. Thanks for the good luck wishes for the cycle Broody

Bye Sueoz

P.S Have a lovely time over here Larkles and don't forget the moon is back to front down under


----------



## Broodygirl

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to let you know that I am in fact pregnant.  It was a natural conception on my mid-cycle O. I have been quite nervous after my previous m/cs, but I am getting more confident every day and now I feel okay enough to share my news.

Good luck to everyone out there who is trying. My saying that _if you throw mud at a wall long enough - some of it has to stick_ has really paid off at last.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## sueoz

CONGRATULATIONS BroodyGirl! Fingers & legs crossed that everything will be okay this time. I know it doesn't make it any easier to deal with but in my work (used to be a midwife before started IVF) I have seen countless women who have had 1,2 even 3 or more m/c go on to have many healthy lovely babies - you just enjoy it! 

Bye for now, off to look at the moon again

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Congratulations 

*BroodyGirl 
Wishing you loads of love and Luck*
*~Dizzi~*
​


----------



## *Jenny*

Firstly, Congratulations to Broodygirl, i wish you a very happy and healthy ,

Secondly, i just want to say that reading the previous posts i have worked something out.   Now bare with me while i try and write this down.   I am on cycle day 21. I use OPK and have got nothing at all for the last week and half.   However, with out realising it, i only did when i read the posts, i have gone to bed with a couple of candles on, they are only little tea lights in an oil burner but i have got three of them. While yesterday when i had given up all hope i got a faint positive in the OPK now i know it has to be has strong as the control line but i had given up all hope of ov this month.   I am going to do it a again and hoping that i get my LH surge in the next couple of days.   Now i don't know if it is just coincident or not but i have slept in complete darkness all month until the last two nights. Well i just thought i would let you know.

I hope everyone is OK.

Jenny


----------



## Magpie

Congratulations Broodygirl!!

So glad to hear about your  . Hope the next few months are great, and that you have a healthy  

Liz
x


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl, here we are sitting on our desert island and just needed to check my emails, WOW I am so happy for you, its my lunar retunr tongiht and the moon is fabulous here in the middle of the reef. Congratulations to you & DH 

Best of luck, you give us all hope  

Going to visit the retreat inland of Cairns tomorrow that we are interested in buying...

Jen
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Just wondered if you ladies knew that tonight is a very special night Moon wise? Tonight the moon will rise to it's highest point in the sky for 18 years - and it wont do it again for another 18! Should mean its in the sky for a long time too - plenty of time for some BMS!
Lizi.x


----------



## Broodygirl

Thank you so much for the congratulations Sueoz, Dizzi Squirrel, Jenny, Magpie, Larkles and LiziBee! I still find it hard to believe! I am really hoping for all of you ladies that 2006 brings you all you could ever wish for. 

Please have a good old roll in some fresh, potent stuff to help things along...

                   

*Larkles *- I am hoping that the moon so high in the sky on your lunar return gives you the super charged boost you need and that you come back with a little stow-away in tow!


----------



## larkles

Hi Broodygirl, well its Christmas Day here down under, just had a champagne breakfast and its so hot already-going to be a scorcher. Well so far so good as my AF has not arrived which it usually does on the full moon-so we're keeping our fingers and toes crossed!! Really happy for you, guess that means that you will leave this board to go onto pastures new! 

have a fantastic Christmas everyone and hope that there is more news on this board in the new Year 

Lots of Love

Larkles


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

Very interesting stuff.

I've just had a look at my cycles and they are not in sync with my lunar cycle at all.....how do I get them in sync?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Mine are totally out too 

I have just been reading back on this thread, I've never noticed it before.

When I was born the moon was in its first quarter.

I have just worked back on my last 19 cycles and out of all of those only 3 fall _near_ to where they should of, 1 the day before the first quater and the other 2 the day after the first quater, These 3 cycles were all last year and while I was on clomid!!  Not one falls at the right time!!  I had 8/9 other cycles that all fell on or the day before/after the last quater  And all the others fell different times thoughout the moons cycle. Maybes this would explain why I have never been PG 

I even phoned my mum just now to find out when I was actually due to see if that made any difference but I was only due 3 days earlier 

Is anyone else out this much? I too would love to know if I can get them into sync, I'm willing to try anything at the moment!!

Nicky x x x

PS Congrats Broody


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

I was born on the first day of the new moon, but my O date is around the full moon - how do I swing it around?

I know I was born 10 days late, does that make a difference do you think?


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

I hope you all have a fab







I hope all your dreams come true in 2006.

Love to all


----------



## larkles

Hi Wishful thinking, have a look at this website: www.menstruation.com.au there is a lot there to browse through or you should think about getting your own "lunar" calendar done-rough cost of £30.00

Best of luck

Btw-still no af and 3 tests later to no avail...all bfn

larkles


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi everyone










I have ordered my chart!

So will be lunar watching with the kit soon!

Larkles hun 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Its arrived   where do I start! 

I got in e-mail format!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Broodygirl

Hi ladeez!

*Larkles* - I'll still pop in from time to time to see how all you lovelies are and cheer you all on - if no-one minds! Hope you had a lovely time in Oz... it sounds fantastic! I'd LOVE to go!

I have my fingers and toes crossed that this no AF business is a good sign...









*Nicky* - Thanks for the congrats.  I was still trying to get my cycles in synch when I got pg in my mid-cycle O. Not being in synch doesn't mean you have no chance... it just mean that you have 2 chances a month whereas... if you _are_ in synch - you get one super-charged fertile myrtle chance in the month. So keep busy and cross your fingers!

*Wishful Thinking* - It takes a few months to get your cycles in synch with the moon. You can start by being aware of the moon... ie what phase it is in each night and having a look at it before you go to bed. That combined with knowing when you should be popping eggies to have a super-charged chance, might be enough to bring you into synch.

You can also try blocking out all light from you bedroom except for the 3 nights around which you want O to occur.

*Dizzi *- LOL! It's all a bit daunting at first, I know!  Just focus on the dates and times of your lunar returns for the moment... as long as you're getting jiggy at the right times - you'll be giving yourself the best chance you can. Don't forget to keep getting it on at your mid-cycle O too if you're not in synch - you never know when that contrary stork is flying overhead! LOL!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!


----------



## larkles

Hi all, such a let down coming Home-wanna go back to aus, no complications...bliss! Hope everyone is going well with their charts. Another neg test 2 day-must be around the corner ( )

Broodygirl-hows the pregnancy going?? It must feel funny after all the times here7 keep in touch!!

Jen
XX


----------



## Magpie

hey everyone!

Have been looking back over my lunaception stuff (that pack has so much stuff in it!) mainly because my cycle seems to have gone slightly mad, and I am wondering now if i DID have a fertile time on my lunar return this month, as I now seem to be spotting mid cycle (day 13-14 so far - It has NEVER happened before). V hormonal too - strange. Or I guess maybe its just decided to play up as i'm starting IUI next month - grrrr. Keep you posted.

Nice to be back in touch - Broodygirl, Larkles & Dizzi!

Liz
xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Magpie, confusing isn't it? I think I should ask for a refund (joking!) as since getting my pack my cycle & head have gone bananas! Always the way.. though looking at the moon every night-I think is helping shift different patterns, used to get af on full moons but now the B***H decided not to appear in December, you know how the mind works overtime-2,000 tests later to no avail-pisses me off!!

That aside 

Here's my fngers crssed for your IUI next month and wishing you & dh a relaxing time before  

Larkles
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

"snap" my cycle is nearing 50 days at present - hot flushes indicate POF painin left side intermittent ? cyct as in pcos 
plus nausea and odd tastes in mouth to mimic pg  

Oh well
nice to see you guys posting 
Take care
  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Magpie

Blimey!

I thought my cycle had gone mad - but wow both of yours seem to have lost the plot! I guess maybe they will settle down in time. I'm hoping that my AF turns up on time ish otherwise my IUI will have to be put back a bit. 

My spotting has stopped. It was there for 3 days, and I'm still feeling pretty hormonal - strange for day 16!

Hope you both sort out the disappearance of AF soon!

Liz
x


----------



## Broodygirl

Hi everyone!

*Larkles* - The pgcy is going well thanks hunny. I still can't believe it tho'! 

*Dizzi Larkles & Magpie* - What's going on with your cycles then? I hope it's just your bodies and the moon working out a deal so you can pop super-charged eggies sometime very soon.









Sending you  &  every day.

Go girls go!


----------



## larkles

AF arrived this evening in vengeance-ouch  and so near the full moon again-seems like it doesn't want to budge out of its sinc

Larkes
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Larkles



I am CD63 

just had another read of my CAP



> Mid cycle ovulation is occurring 9 days AFTER your natal lunar phase


so next natal lunar phase is 15 th feb so 'O' should be 9 days later on the ... 24th .....
~Dizzi~


----------



## Magpie

Dizzi! 

Still no AF for you! What the hell is going on!! My AF is late too - only by a 3 days & I hoped to be starting my tx this week. I guess I'll just sit and wait. 

Hope you are all well!

Liz
x


----------



## larkles

Anyone still doing lunaception??!! 

Broodygirl is due in June-time certainly flies!! 

Larkles
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sort of !
I look out at the moon most nights and say a little prayer. 
You just reminded me to look up my dates as AF arrived on day 28 for the first time in months - Twas also the first month of no  at any time during the month 

~Dizzi~


----------



## larkles

My AF arrived on day 30-a miracle in itself! I put it down to the maca capsules, having side twinges at moment so hopefully close to ov (fingers crossed)

Larkles
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Great news on your cycle hunnie


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello girls

I love everything about the Moon, and totally believe it affects us!!!

This site is good! http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/phasenow.php

I was basted yesterday which is the very start of a New Moon, what a great start!! Makes me even more positive!!    

This is a great site too http://www.llewellynandjuliana.com/waterfall/mooncards/

This is what they say about the Moon:

*The Maiden - the new, or waxing moon - is the virgin adolescent, full of hope and anticipation. Everything is new and beautiful to her as, wide-eyed, she dances over the Earth. During new moon, plan for your future. Think positively, reach out for new opportunities and friendships - and be prepared for them to change your life, even in the smallest of ways.

Plant herbs and trees during the waxing moon. Relationships formed during this time will grow. The moon as Maiden speaks to us of innocence and vitality - that super, naive feeling of embarking on a love affair for the very first time. The Maiden aspect offers the strength of her freshness, new beginnings, and a youthful zeal - no matter what your age !
*

*The Mother - is the beautiful full moon - the lady in her glory. Here we see the ripe, fecund woman who nurtures all. At full moon, use your intuition to help solve problems or advise with decisions. Go into a quiet place, light a white candle and perhaps some sweet-smelling joss or incense, play the Mother track, and let your mind wander where it will.

Write down any thoughts you have, and, in the weeks to come, look back on them and see how your life has evolved. The full moon is a time for wishing. Go walking in the woods, or city parks. Even if you cannot see her, be aware that she's there, and you can commune with her.
*

*The crone, or dark of the moon, is the wise, but destructive aspect of the Lady. Destruction, of course, is not necessarily a bad thing. At dark of the moon, reject and banish those bits of your life which are hampering your progress - so that by the coming of the Maiden again you can begin anew and refreshed.

The Crone has knowledge, because she has lived long. sit with her, your bare feet on the floor, and ask her, humbly, for help. She will always Listen.

*

I am going to buy a relaxation cd from that site which is all about the moon phases, ie music to go with the different phases

Sending you all lots of positive vibes      

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## armi

I have been reading this thread and it is aazing how many of you came through with your bubbas!!!!!  I am going to look into this!!!
(I love old threads)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

armi said:


> I have been reading this thread and it is aazing how many of you came through with your bubbas!!!!! I am going to look into this!!!
> (I love old threads)


I love old threads too! Lunaception diddnt work for me in the end - but it was a good positive thing to try.


----------



## armi

Dizzi 
Lucky number 5 attempt for you though!!!


----------

